# الاشكال القياسية لعجلات الهبوط



## م المصري (18 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ملف ممتاز عن الاشكال القياسية لعجلات الهبوط المستخدمة في الطائرات التجارية و العسكرية 

اترككم مع الملف ...

تحياتي العطرة 

​


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكرين جهد رائع ومتميز ونحن بانتظار المزيد من هذه المعلومات


----------



## م المصري (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شرفتنا بالمرور يا سنان 
لك تحياتي


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## مهندسة سين (26 ديسمبر 2007)

يارب تعدي 100 مشارنة بسرعة
للاطلاع على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## م المصري (26 ديسمبر 2007)

tariqsamer قال:


> thank you very much


 
عفوااااااااااا ..... اخي الفاضل


----------



## م المصري (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندسة سين قال:


> يارب تعدي 100 مشارنة بسرعة
> للاطلاع على الموضوع الشيق


 
اهلا ... مهندستنا الفاضله 

هل هناك مشكلة في الاطلاع علي المرفقات ؟


----------



## وجدي_1405 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
م.مصري
جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومة و نفع بك الأمة .


----------



## م المصري (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بك وجدي 

و لك ارق التحيات


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

و مقال منقول عن انفجار عجلات الطائرات 



> نرى ونسمع كثيرا عن انفجار اطارات عجلات الطائرة واحيانا يكون من الصعب علينا تصديق ان عجلات الطائرة يمكن ان تنفجر مثل عجلات السيارات ولكن للاسف هذه هي الحقيقة.
> ومن خلال بعض كتب الطيران وبعض كتب المكتبة وبعض المصادر الموثوق بها لاخذ المعلومات جمعت لكم هذا التوضيح المختصر عن انفجار عجلات الطائرة وكيفية الوقاية منها.
> 
> اولاتعريف انفجار اطارات عجلات الطائرة:
> ...


​


----------



## مهندسة سين (16 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل ومرتبط بادارة السلامة


----------



## م المصري (16 يناير 2008)

مهندسة سين قال:


> موضوع جميل ومرتبط بادارة السلامة


 
اهلا بك دائما .... مهندستنا الفاضله 

و اهلا باداره السلامه كلها في المنتدي 

تحياتي


----------

